# Specialized Allez 2016?any info?



## n3o

Does anyone have any info on the Allez 2016 line...what colour combinations would be for the Allez comp and for the Allez E5 frame? Thanks


----------



## tyrich88

Most of that wont be released for a few more weeks, maybe longer. The entire line usually comes out in august. Just depends on if they release the allez with the other stuff around the TDF


----------



## kevra83

From what I know so far, is that all the 2016 Specialized Allez's will all be smartwelds. The only big question is, will they have a different level on the smartweld framesets. I know my friend who works for a specialized dealer is going to Morgan Hill, Specialized headquarters in July for the showcase of all the 2016 bikes.


----------



## TricrossRich

kevra83 said:


> From what I know so far, is that all the 2016 Specialized Allez's will all be smartwelds. The only big question is, will they have a different level on the smartweld framesets.


Yup.. I'd say this is a pretty good guess. Right now, the Smartweld goes down to the Elite... leaving the sport and base as standard welding. I'd bet for 2016, the entire line gets it.

That being said, there is still a difference between the elite and the higher end smartweld frames.


----------



## tyrich88

True. I am hoping the smartweld tech goes alot further than the entire allez line. I'd like to see a smartweld crux and a mountain bike frame too!


----------



## kevra83

Yeah, that's what I'm thinking what they'll do with the 2016 smartweld's I'm guessing. It wouldn't be good if they used same exact frameset even for the base model and paying almost twice the price for the Comp with 105 components. We just have to wait and see...

BTW... Tricrossrich, nice specialized allez you have. You should mine out in my profile album. I saw in another thread of your pictures of you in the criterium race. I've done a couple and finished pretty good. Sorry to get off subject in someone's thread. I just hope they don't raise the price too much on the new Allez smartweld framesets. But who knows...


----------



## n3o

Thanks all for your replys....when would be Allez lineup be presented?


----------



## TricrossRich

kevra83 said:


> Yeah, that's what I'm thinking what they'll do with the 2016 smartweld's I'm guessing. It wouldn't be good if they used same exact frameset even for the base model and paying almost twice the price for the Comp with 105 components. We just have to wait and see...
> 
> BTW... Tricrossrich, nice specialized allez you have. You should mine out in my profile album. I saw in another thread of your pictures of you in the criterium race. I've done a couple and finished pretty good. Sorry to get off subject in someone's thread. I just hope they don't raise the price too much on the new Allez smartweld framesets. But who knows...


Kevra... thanks. I checked your bike out, very nice. You need to get it outside for some pics. here's a shot of my Allez.












n3o said:


> Thanks all for your replys....when would be Allez lineup be presented?


The bikes should all be presented in July... there will be a press/dealer event at Specialized headquarters in Morgan Hill, Ca.


----------



## kevra83

Yeah for sure around July to August the new 2016 Allez's will be released. My friend who's store manager of local specialized dealer goes to specialized show second week of next month. So we'll see... 

Thanks Tricross. This is a couple pictures I took after yesterday's hot 90+ degree interval training ride. Don't mind my terrible iphone 6 plus picture shooting. Lol...


----------



## TricrossRich

kevra83 said:


> Thanks Tricross. This is a couple pictures I took after yesterday's hot 90+ degree interval training ride. Don't mind my terrible iphone 6 plus picture shooting. Lol...



Sweet ride.... those wheels really go well with the rest of the graphic scheme on the bike.


----------



## spesh18

TricrossRich said:


> Kevra... thanks. I checked your bike out, very nice. You need to get it outside for some pics. here's a shot of my Allez.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bikes should all be presented in July... there will be a press/dealer event at Specialized headquarters in Morgan Hill, Ca.


i have been looking into getting one of these bikes for a while now in that model, and all i have to say about your bike is wow, the pictures on the specialized website really dont make the bike look that good, i have found that with all the specialized bikes i have seen but that really just looks beautiful. what do you think of it? worth the money? any upgrades?


----------



## TricrossRich

spesh18 said:


> i have been looking into getting one of these bikes for a while now in that model, and all i have to say about your bike is wow, the pictures on the specialized website really dont make the bike look that good, i have found that with all the specialized bikes i have seen but that really just looks beautiful. what do you think of it? worth the money? any upgrades?


Thank you... I love this bike, but I can't exactly say why. I also have a Venge Pro with DA9000 group set and I try to divide my time equally between the 2 bikes. A few of my friends can't figure out why I'd choose to ride this over the Venge, as often as I do, but there's just something about this bike. The frame is very good. It is very light and very stiff, especially for an aluminum bike. The handling is very good.The one downside of the bike is that it can be a rough ride, especially compared to a carbon bike... its not the worst I've been on (my tricross was 100% aluminum, including fork and steerer) but it is definitely not as comfy as the Venge. I think this bike is definitely worth the money.. the 5800 105 group set is very, very good. I did make a few changes... 

1. Changed the crank set over to Ultegra 6800. I had a Stages 6800 power meter on my previous bike and a friend was selling a 6800 crank, so I picked it up so I could run the power meter.

2. Changed the brakes from the Axis 2.0 (specialized house brand) to Ultegra 6700. I had the Ultegra 6700 brakes, brand new, un-used from a previous bike that I had bought a group set for.. the other bike was a disc brake bike, so the brakes never got used. Some people have questioned the effectiveness of using the older 6700 brakes with the newer 5800/6800 levers, but I haven't had any issues and braking power and modulation is great.

3. Fizik Saddle, seat post, bars and stem.... swapped these over from a previous bike. Put the previous bike back to stock and sold it... figured I'd use them on the Allez, not because the Allez needed them, but just because I had them... they're certainly lighter. I may change the bars over to SWorks Aerofly. I use the Aerofly on my Venge and the fizik bars on the Allez are slightly different in terms of positioning... different enough that I can feel it and perhaps this is contributing to me not being as comfortable on the Allez for long rides, compared to the Venge.

4. Wheels... swapped the wheels over from the stock Axis 1.0 wheels to Yoeleo Superlight SAT 50mm carbon wheels. This, by far, has made the biggest difference. The wheels are significantly lighter and the ceramic bearings in the hubs spin forever.

Stock, the bike weighed somewhere around 19.0-19.2 pounds, after the changes, it now weighs 16.8.... lost almost 2.5 pounds and I'd bet that 1.5 pounds came straight form the wheels.


----------



## spesh18

thanks for the reply! once i have the money i think i will more than likley buy one, i might wait and see what 2016 models come out first before i buy, you said the bike is harsh, by that do you mean that it doesnt have much effect in absorbing bumps, was there an actuall problem with the standard wheels or did you just upgrade because you felt they could be better?


----------



## taodemon

Generally speaking stock wheels work just fine, though they tend to be a bit heavy until you get to the higher end models that come with rovals. While not the cheapest upgrade wheels are also where you will usually notice the biggest difference in ride quality and performance in general. If you are just starting to ride you will be fine with the stock wheels, especially if cost is an issue. I think I ran stock wheels for about a year when I started riding but this will depend on what you want to spend.


----------



## Wetworks

taodemon said:


> Generally speaking stock wheels work just fine, though they tend to be a bit heavy until you get to the higher end models that come with rovals. While not the cheapest upgrade wheels are also where you will usually notice the biggest difference in ride quality and performance in general. If you are just starting to ride you will be fine with the stock wheels, especially if cost is an issue. I think I ran stock wheels for about a year when I started riding but this will depend on what you want to spend.


Agreed. I am getting along fine with the stock Fulcrum Racing 5s on my Allez. Within a year I will likely upgrade to the Racing 3s or HED Ardennes CLs as they will offer the best bang for my clyde butt...err buck.


----------



## tyrich88

spesh18 said:


> thanks for the reply! once i have the money i think i will more than likley buy one, i might wait and see what 2016 models come out first before i buy, you said the bike is harsh, by that do you mean that it doesnt have much effect in absorbing bumps, was there an actuall problem with the standard wheels or did you just upgrade because you felt they could be better?


I ride this bike exclusively and have had carbon bikes in the past. The bike is going to not be quite as smooth as a carbon bike, but it's really not bad. Best aluminum bike i've ever ridden. 
The ride quality is surprising for it bring aluminum. 
If you want some compliance for the bike, buy a CG-R seatpost and that will give you all the compliance you could ever need out of this bike. 
It really is a great bike.


----------



## TricrossRich

spesh18 said:


> you said the bike is harsh, by that do you mean that it doesnt have much effect in absorbing bumps, was there an actuall problem with the standard wheels or did you just upgrade because you felt they could be better?


Yes.. exactly, it doesn't do a great job absorbing bumps and road vibration, in my opinion.... but that's just relative to my carbon bike. Compared to other Aluminum bikes I've ridden, it is way better... and IMO, if you have 1600 you'd be better off buying an Allez comp with 105 as opposed to trying to find a low end carbon bike with low end components. You can fix a lot of the ride quality harshness with a seat post as suggested further down or some 700x25 tires. I swapped the wheels simply because i wanted something better. The stock wheels will be more than adequate for general riding, especially if it is your first road bike. I use this bike for crit racing, so I wanted something light, aerodynamic and fast.



taodemon said:


> Generally speaking stock wheels work just fine, though they tend to be a bit heavy until you get to the higher end models that come with rovals. While not the cheapest upgrade wheels are also where you will usually notice the biggest difference in ride quality and performance in general. If you are just starting to ride you will be fine with the stock wheels, especially if cost is an issue. I think I ran stock wheels for about a year when I started riding but this will depend on what you want to spend.


Exactly! ^^^



Wetworks said:


> Agreed. I am getting along fine with the stock Fulcrum Racing 5s on my Allez. Within a year I will likely upgrade to the Racing 3s or HED Ardennes CLs as they will offer the best bang for my clyde butt...err buck.


Keep in mind, the Racing Fulcrums are definitely a step or two up from the Axis wheels that come stock on the Comp.



tyrich88 said:


> I ride this bike exclusively and have had carbon bikes in the past. The bike is going to not be quite as smooth as a carbon bike, but it's really not bad. Best aluminum bike i've ever ridden.
> The ride quality is surprising for it bring aluminum.
> If you want some compliance for the bike, buy a CG-R seatpost and that will give you all the compliance you could ever need out of this bike.
> It really is a great bike.


Yes... I don't want to give the impression that the bike is bad. Its not. Not by any stretch. I love riding it. But on long rides, I'll usually choose the Venge simply because I feel fresher when I get off it. I have done 70+ miles on the Allez though and used it for the NYC 5Boro bike tour on the streets of NYC (not really known for having smooth riding).


----------



## kevra83

The new 2016 specialized Allez has been leaked or finally shown! Surf City cyclery Instagram. More of an aero frame they are saying. It seems like they get the new hot stuff before everyone else gets it. Lol... They are one of the closest Specialized concept stores too to Morgan Hill, CA. I think... It's time to drop some money purchase that frameset. If you MTB too, the new 2016 Specialized Camber FSR is making 650b too and only EVO geometry just like the new Stumpjumper's. 

I'll keep you guys posted with more detail of the other new 2016 stuff coming out. The new 2016 specialized road apparel look pretty nice too. They are finally making some more colorful stuff for the roubaix comp, and expert level apparel. That way, you don't have to buy the SL Pro stuff to have the most top of the line.

I just bought a nice Ritchey Superlogic carbon seatpost too. It won't work on this frameset... Oh well...


----------



## dc503

kevra83 said:


> The new 2016 specialized Allez has been leaked or finally shown! Surf City cyclery Instagram. More of an aero frame they are saying. It seems like they get the new hot stuff before everyone else gets it. Lol... They are one of the closest Specialized concept stores too to Morgan Hill, CA. I think... It's time to drop some money purchase that frameset. If you MTB too, the new 2016 Specialized Camber FSR is making 650b too and only EVO geometry just like the new Stumpjumper's.
> 
> I'll keep you guys posted with more detail of the other new 2016 stuff coming out. The new 2016 specialized road apparel look pretty nice too. They are finally making some more colorful stuff for the roubaix comp, and expert level apparel. That way, you don't have to buy the SL Pro stuff to have the most top of the line.
> 
> I just bought a nice Ritchey Superlogic carbon seatpost too. It won't work on this frameset... Oh well...


I'm pretty pumped up for the new Allez, been waiting for this.


----------



## taodemon

Specialized Bicycle Components

The early launch ones up on the Canadian site. Looks like the new "sprint" isn't up there yet (at least not pictures).


----------



## lockies

Allez Sprint to be 1x only?

There's no braze on for the front derailleur, and with that hydroformed seat tube it looks unlikely you'd get a clamp around it. Seems there's only cable stops for the rear derailleur too.

<blockquote class="instagram-media" data-instgrm-version="4" style=" background:#FFF; border:0; border-radius:3px; box-shadow:0 0 1px 0 rgba(0,0,0,0.5),0 1px 10px 0 rgba(0,0,0,0.15); margin: 1px; max-width:658px; padding:0; width:99.375%; width:-webkit-calc(100% - 2px); width:calc(100% - 2px);"><div style="padding:8px;"> <div style=" background:#F8F8F8; line-height:0; margin-top:40px; padding:50% 0; text-align:center; width:100%;"> <div style=" background:url(data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAACwAAAAsCAMAAAApWqozAAAAGFBMVEUiIiI9PT0eHh4gIB4hIBkcHBwcHBwcHBydr+JQAAAACHRSTlMABA4YHyQsM5jtaMwAAADfSURBVDjL7ZVBEgMhCAQBAf//42xcNbpAqakcM0ftUmFAAIBE81IqBJdS3lS6zs3bIpB9WED3YYXFPmHRfT8sgyrCP1x8uEUxLMzNWElFOYCV6mHWWwMzdPEKHlhLw7NWJqkHc4uIZphavDzA2JPzUDsBZziNae2S6owH8xPmX8G7zzgKEOPUoYHvGz1TBCxMkd3kwNVbU0gKHkx+iZILf77IofhrY1nYFnB/lQPb79drWOyJVa/DAvg9B/rLB4cC+Nqgdz/TvBbBnr6GBReqn/nRmDgaQEej7WhonozjF+Y2I/fZou/qAAAAAElFTkSuQmCC); display:block; height:44px; margin:0 auto -44px; position:relative; top:-22px; width:44px;"></div></div><p style=" color:#c9c8cd; font-family:Arial,sans-serif; font-size:14px; line-height:17px; margin-bottom:0; margin-top:8px; overflow:hidden; padding:8px 0 7px; text-align:center; text-overflow:ellipsis; white-space:nowrap;"><a href="https://instagram.com/p/4-cEyXttOg/" style=" color:#c9c8cd; font-family:Arial,sans-serif; font-size:14px; font-style:normal; font-weight:normal; line-height:17px; text-decoration:none;" target="_top">A photo posted by Cynergy Cycles (@cynergycycles)</a> on <time style=" font-family:Arial,sans-serif; font-size:14px; line-height:17px;" datetime="2015-07-11T00:23:19+00:00">Jul 10, 2015 at 5:23pm PDT</time></p></div></blockquote>
<script async defer src="//platform.instagram.com/en_US/embeds.js"></script>

Polished frameset is nice, although I preferred the one with black lettering/fork. That red/orange is a bit much for me...


----------



## kevra83

Yeah, I just now noticed the 1x crank setup. Well, I guess since they call it a crit bike, then I can see why you'd never need to use small chainring. The Allez frameset's for the non sprint frame look quite different compared to this one. I remember when I last spoke to specialized rep, he said they are coming out with an SL model. Which I do see on the website. I'd be curious if they'd sell the frameset to where we could mount a front derailleur on. I guess we'll have to wait and see...


----------



## jimmerjohn123

The satin (matte) charcoal Allez, can this color not be ordered in the U.S.? I see there's a satin black for 2016, but it's only on Canada's site


----------



## taodemon

jimmerjohn123 said:


> The satin (matte) charcoal Allez, can this color not be ordered in the U.S.? I see there's a satin black for 2016, but it's only on Canada's site


Local dealers can not get bikes or frames (colors) from other markets. I had this issue when I bought my 2014 venge elite 105, which came in the omega pharma quickstep colors up in canada. I ended up driving about 4-5 hours to the closest dealer near Montreal to get it.

This year the Canadian venge elite (with 105) comes in the Sagan frame. I'm not sure why they keep these different options out of the US market.

That said, the US website still doesn't have anything up for the Allez or anything besides the venge vias and stumpjumper fsr, so it might be a color that will be available here. Just have to keep checking the US site until they update it.


----------



## spdntrxi

1x would be a show stopper for me.... yes for crits maybe not needed, but for my use it would also become the foul weather bike and general road racer if the climbs don't warrant the lightweight bike. Sounds like I will go forward with my normal allez race project.


----------



## TricrossRich

jimmerjohn123 said:


> The satin (matte) charcoal Allez, can this color not be ordered in the U.S.? I see there's a satin black for 2016, but it's only on Canada's site


I wouldn't get too bent out of shape about what's shown on the website right now... its in flux, nothing is finalized yet. Models will be added I'm sure and colors could change.



taodemon said:


> This year the Canadian venge elite (with 105) comes in the Sagan frame. I'm not sure why they keep these different options out of the US market.
> 
> That said, the US website still doesn't have anything up for the Allez or anything besides the venge vias and stumpjumper fsr, so it might be a color that will be available here. Just have to keep checking the US site until they update it.


I don't know why they don't seem to be offering the Sagan came Venge, seems like a no-brainer to me... but they did/are offering it as an S-Works option right now, so they may be waiting to make that announcement so people buy the S-Works, instead of waiting for the elite.


----------



## vertr

Some new sprint models available for perusal here: Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## TricrossRich

vertr said:


> Some new sprint models available for perusal here: Specialized Bicycle Components


The Sprint models are not shown there...


----------



## Superdave3T

kevra83 said:


> Yeah, I just now noticed the 1x crank setup. Well, I guess since they call it a crit bike, then I can see why you'd never need to use small chainring. The Allez frameset's for the non sprint frame look quite different compared to this one. I remember when I last spoke to specialized rep, he said they are coming out with an SL model. Which I do see on the website. I'd be curious if they'd sell the frameset to where we could mount a front derailleur on. I guess we'll have to wait and see...


They list 2x set ups for Japan and other markets. I suspect the aftermarket frameset will have the braze on mount and the OEM bikes that are 1x are w/o it.
-SD


----------



## vertr

TricrossRich said:


> The Sprint models are not shown there...


Hah, I guess they are watching this thread. I came prepared though and saved the photos to my work machine. If they aren't back in the morning I'll upload them. The main thing was a new silver frameset, no braze-on.

Edit here's one: Imgur


----------



## lockies

Google cache to the rescue.

That silver frameset is pretty special, much want!


----------



## vertr

New Specialized Allez revealed | Cyclist


----------



## allez cat

*A perfect time for an upgrade.*

From all I've heard and read, the new Allez Comp is supposed to be a great bike. 
Here's my (still) daily ride - 








...wonder if I'll notice much of a difference on a 2016 model ?


----------



## tyrich88

allez cat said:


> From all I've heard and read, the new Allez Comp is supposed to be a great bike.
> Here's my (still) daily ride -
> View attachment 307645
> 
> 
> ...wonder if I'll notice much of a difference on a 2016 model ?


I'm pretty sure you may notice a little bit of a difference haha
The Smartweld frames are pretty awesome and the new ones may be even better. Give them a try!


----------



## jimmerjohn123

anyone know if retailers can order these yet?


----------



## vertr

jimmerjohn123 said:


> anyone know if retailers can order these yet?


I hear if you ask the retailer they can tell you. But I doubt they can at the moment.


----------



## tyrich88

Last i looked we could only order the bottom two models for now... none of the higher end ones just yet... soon though


----------



## carbonLORD




----------



## malemotives

I looked at the 2016 Allez Comp today at my local Bike shop. Full Shimano 105 11-28T. Black with Red stripe on Carbon fork. Suggested retail $1500. They had a 49 in stock, which is my size. Will be buying it on Monday next and having the cassette changed to 105 11-34T. My preference of lower gears as I age.


----------



## robt57

malemotives said:


> I looked at the 2016 Allez Comp today at my local Bike shop. Full Shimano 105 11-28T. Black with Red stripe on Carbon fork. Suggested retail $1500. They had a 49 in stock, which is my size. Will be buying it on Monday next and having the cassette changed to 105 11-34T. My preference of lower gears as I age.


Looks like that bike has a short cage derailleur, gonna need the GS for that Cassette and maybe longer chain. Not sure that is plug and play / pop on the other cassette and go.


----------



## malemotives

No plug and play for sure, but my bike shop guy says he will have the new cassette and long cage derailleur installed before I arrive to pick it up.


----------



## TricrossRich

I saw a 2016 UK Allez Comp last week when I was in Dublin, Ireland... cycleways had it in stock. The color way was pretty sweet.


----------



## jimmerjohn123

malemotives said:


> I looked at the 2016 Allez Comp today at my local Bike shop. Full Shimano 105 11-28T. Black with Red stripe on Carbon fork. Suggested retail $1500. They had a 49 in stock, which is my size. Will be buying it on Monday next and having the cassette changed to 105 11-34T. My preference of lower gears as I age.


can you post some pictures? i want to see the new color pattern/scheme. does it even say allez on the bike anymore?


----------



## fogarty347

TricrossRich said:


> I saw a 2016 UK Allez Comp last week when I was in Dublin, Ireland... cycleways had it in stock. The color way was pretty sweet.



Ordered the Comp from them last week, cannot wait to get my hands on it. Colorway sold me on it, never mind the spec.


----------



## OTlevel7

Found this posted to Reddit:







I like the look of the green Comp. Looking forward to seeing it in person.


----------



## TricrossRich

fogarty347 said:


> Ordered the Comp from them last week, cannot wait to get my hands on it. Colorway sold me on it, never mind the spec.


Nice...Are you local to them? I was in Ireland for a week, for a little business and I stopped in to check the store and hopefully pick up a jersey to remember my trip, but they didn't have any medium, short sleeve shop jerseys in stock. Spoke with one of the guys for a while and had some great conversation. That brushed aluminum comp with the red and black details was pretty nice. It wouldn't take much to really put it over the top, in the looks department.


----------



## fogarty347

TricrossRich said:


> Nice...Are you local to them? I was in Ireland for a week, for a little business and I stopped in to check the store and hopefully pick up a jersey to remember my trip, but they didn't have any medium, short sleeve shop jerseys in stock. Spoke with one of the guys for a while and had some great conversation. That brushed aluminum comp with the red and black details was pretty nice. It wouldn't take much to really put it over the top, in the looks department.



Local enough but I work in the area so they are very handy. The guys seem very knowledgeable alright, they where certainly able to point me in the right direction. Just waiting on the call now for it to come into stock so I can collect it and start clocking up some miles on it.


----------



## TricrossRich

fogarty347 said:


> Local enough but I work in the area so they are very handy. The guys seem very knowledgeable alright, they where certainly able to point me in the right direction. Just waiting on the call now for it to come into stock so I can collect it and start clocking up some miles on it.


Nice... Dublin is a great city. My wife and I had really enjoyed the time we spent there.

We were there to photograph a wedding at the K-Club.


----------



## fogarty347

Very good, I was only playing golf there last month. Beautiful area. Very impressive shots by the way!


----------



## Cni2i

carbonLORD said:


> View attachment 307678
> 
> 
> View attachment 307679


I like! 

*I am still in search for an ALLEZ SWORKS 2013- if any one knows of one for sale (54 or 52)....Thanks!*


----------



## Cni2i

Thanks for the post! I was looking for an Sworks Allez 2014-2015. No luck at all. Called many well know Spesh dealerships in Cali and one in the east coast (tip from another member)...to no avail. Anyways, since the DSW technology has trickled down to the non-sworks frames, I am actually thinking about the DSW SL COMP. I actually like the color scheme. Will likely just get the frame set though, as I have better parts lying around than the stock parts, as well as a set of ENVE 25 tubulars lying around to finish the build. Now just have to wait for availability and pricing info....


----------



## TricrossRich

Cni2i said:


> Thanks for the post! I was looking for an Sworks Allez 2014-2015. No luck at all. Called many well know Spesh dealerships in Cali and one in the east coast (tip from another member)...to no avail. Anyways, since the DSW technology has trickled down to the non-sworks frames, I am actually thinking about the DSW SL COMP. I actually like the color scheme. Will likely just get the frame set though, as I have better parts lying around than the stock parts, as well as a set of ENVE 25 tubulars lying around to finish the build. Now just have to wait for availability and pricing info....
> 
> View attachment 307958


If you want that color way, more than likely, you'll have to buy the complete... you may get lucky and that may be one of the options for the frame set, but I wouldn't bet on it. It entirely possible they may just keep the same colors they had last year for the frame set option.


----------



## TricrossRich

That color way is nice though... I saw one in person in Ireland last week... pretty sweet.


----------



## Cni2i

This is why I thought there would be a frame set only option?


----------



## TricrossRich

Cni2i said:


> This is why I thought there would be a frame set only option?
> View attachment 307968


What region are you in? that's not shown on the US site....


----------



## Cni2i

Oops. U r probably correct. I am in California. I just typed in Allez DSW SL Comp on Google and this came up.


----------



## TricrossRich

Cni2i said:


> Oops. U r probably correct. I am in California. I just typed in Allez DSW SL Comp on Google and this came up.



Hmmmm... interesting, it seems that doing that has revealed a hidden portion of the website. Specialized has loaded up the pictures and info, but not connected the pages to the links in the main website. Looking at this though, we can see a couple of the color offered and it does seem that the polished aluminum frame will be offered as a frame set.

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## taodemon

TricrossRich said:


> Hmmmm... interesting, it seems that doing that has revealed a hidden portion of the website. Specialized has loaded up the pictures and info, but not connected the pages to the links in the main website. Looking at this though, we can see a couple of the color offered and it does seem that the polished aluminum frame will be offered as a frame set.
> 
> Specialized Bicycle Components


That link leads to the Aruba region.

The Japan region seems to have more info up but doesn't necessarily reflect what will be available in the US.


----------



## tyrich88

The color ways for the US market will be slightly different from some colorways showing in different regions

Here they are for the frameset:

View attachment 307984

View attachment 307985


----------



## vertr

tyrich88 said:


> The color ways for the US market will be slightly different from some colorways showing in different regions
> 
> Here they are for the frameset:
> 
> View attachment 307984
> 
> View attachment 307985


"Invalid attachment"


----------



## tyrich88

vertr said:


> "Invalid attachment"


Oh boo. 
ok, well here they are again. 
These ARE the US colorways.


----------



## OTlevel7

tyrich88 said:


> Oh boo.
> ok.
> View attachment 307990
> View attachment 307991


Any photos of the US Allez Comp?


----------



## tyrich88

Sure thing. 

The photo shown above by Cni2 is a correct colorway. 
(The polished aluminum w/ red/black)

And then there is this:


----------



## Cni2i

I was informed today $900 for the DSW SL Comp frameset if purchased at MSRP. No exact dates for delivery yet.


----------



## tyrich88

Cni2i said:


> I was informed today $900 for the DSW SL Comp frameset if purchased at MSRP. No exact dates for delivery yet.


Mid-August is typically when they start shipping I believe. 
Don't quote me on that though.


----------



## TricrossRich

Cni2i said:


> I was informed today $900 for the DSW SL Comp frameset if purchased at MSRP. No exact dates for delivery yet.


Yup.. I think $850-900 is the MSRP.



tyrich88 said:


> Mid-August is typically when they start shipping I believe.
> Don't quote me on that though.


Yep.. sounds right.


----------



## OTlevel7

tyrich88 said:


> Sure thing.
> 
> The photo shown above by Cni2 is a correct colorway.
> (The polished aluminum w/ red/black)
> 
> And then there is this:
> 
> View attachment 307992


Thanks. I like this green color scheme. I saw this in the Asia catalog and hoped it would make it's way here, too. I'm not a fan of the polished aluminum finishes nor the matte black of 2015. This one might be what I end up with.


----------



## ChanceG

Looks like only the sprint models come with internal routed cables, that sucks


----------



## tranzformer

ChanceG said:


> Looks like only the sprint models come with internal routed cables, that sucks


Usually better shifting with external routing anyways.


----------



## TricrossRich

The 2016 Allez bikes are now all live on the website today... including the Sprint bikes

Specialized Bicycle Components

I had someone from Specialized confirm today that a 2x version of the Sprint frame is coming.


----------



## dc503

TricrossRich said:


> The 2016 Allez bikes are now all live on the website today... including the Sprint bikes
> 
> Specialized Bicycle Components
> 
> I had someone from Specialized confirm today that a 2x version of the Sprint frame is coming.


Can't wait until the 2x frameset becomes available.


----------



## tranzformer

TricrossRich said:


> The 2016 Allez bikes are now all live on the website today... including the Sprint bikes
> 
> Specialized Bicycle Components
> 
> I had someone from Specialized confirm today that a 2x version of the Sprint frame is coming.


Maybe just me, but the Allez Sprint X1 sprint frameset @ $1350 seems pricey. Especially with the USD being as strong as it is. Other frames I would rather go with for that money. Or just spend another $300 and get a Felt F1 frameset.


----------



## Rashadabd

tranzformer said:


> Maybe just me, but the Allez Sprint X1 sprint frameset @ $1350 seems pricey. Especially with the USD being as strong as it is. Other frames I would rather go with for that money. Or just spend another $300 and get a Felt F1 frameset.


Bike Radar says the Sprint frame should only be $900. Specialized Allez Sprint drops hammer on carbon - BikeRadar USA


----------



## TricrossRich

Interesting to me is how the Specialized spin machine is already positioning this new frame against the current generation DSW Allez frame.

"Specialized hasn’t yet revealed final claimed weights for the production bikes but the target during the later prototype stage was around 1,100g – almost exactly the same as the current Allez, which only uses Smartweld in the head tube area. That frame isn’t exactly renowned for its rigidity but the new Allez Sprint supposedly more than makes up that gap."

I've never heard anyone describe the current generation Allez as lacking in rigidity. I previously had an A1 aluminum tricross with BSA BB and the Allez is significantly stiffer... the down tube and bb on the Allez are massive.


----------



## Rashadabd

TricrossRich said:


> Interesting to me is how the Specialized spin machine is already positioning this new frame against the current generation DSW Allez frame.
> o
> "Specialized hasn’t yet revealed final claimed weights for the production bikes but the target during the later prototype stage was around 1,100g – almost exactly the same as the current Allez, which only uses Smartweld in the head tube area. That frame isn’t exactly renowned for its rigidity but the new Allez Sprint supposedly more than makes up that gap."
> 
> I've never heard anyone describe the current generation Allez as lacking in rigidity. I previously had an A1 aluminum tricross with BSA BB and the Allez is significantly stiffer... the down tube and bb on the Allez are massive.


FWIW, I tested the Allez Comp and Tarmac Sport back to back and I could tell the difference in the BB area and in the comfort department on rough roads. It wasn't a major difference mind you, but you could feel it. There are reviews out there that complain more than what I felt though.


----------



## dc503

TricrossRich said:


> Interesting to me is how the Specialized spin machine is already positioning this new frame against the current generation DSW Allez frame.
> 
> "Specialized hasn’t yet revealed final claimed weights for the production bikes but the target during the later prototype stage was around 1,100g – almost exactly the same as the current Allez, which only uses Smartweld in the head tube area. That frame isn’t exactly renowned for its rigidity but the new Allez Sprint supposedly more than makes up that gap."
> 
> I've never heard anyone describe the current generation Allez as lacking in rigidity. I previously had an A1 aluminum tricross with BSA BB and the Allez is significantly stiffer... the down tube and bb on the Allez are massive.


BB stiffness is the one thing I wish my Allez had a little bit more of. It's not a major complaint but compared to a Tarmac it's noticeably softer, particularly when sprinting with a decent amount of watts/power for me.


----------



## GOTA

tranzformer said:


> Maybe just me, but the Allez Sprint X1 sprint frameset @ $1350 seems pricey. Especially with the USD being as strong as it is. Other frames I would rather go with for that money. Or just spend another $300 and get a Felt F1 frameset.


It does seem expensive. The complete Sprint X1 Comp at $2000 is the much better deal.

You are definitely paying for the unique qualities of this bike. If you are looking for value you're better off looking elsewhere. If you want something on the cutting edge you have to pay up for it.


----------



## GOTA

Rashadabd said:


> Bike Radar says the Sprint frame should only be $900. Specialized Allez Sprint drops hammer on carbon - BikeRadar USA


They're wrong. Many of Bike Radar's dollar prices come from the UK prices put through a currency conversion program. Companies though don't always charge the same amounts in every country. The US Specialized website lists the frame at $1350. That's the price


----------



## tranzformer

GOTA said:


> It does seem expensive. The complete Sprint X1 Comp at $2000 is the much better deal.
> 
> You are definitely paying for the unique qualities of this bike. If you are looking for value you're better off looking elsewhere. If you want something on the cutting edge you have to pay up for it.


Is it really cutting edge and providing value? I'm not even sure it has aero tubes besides the looking aero seat tube. They will probably bring out aero shaped tubes in the next update in 3-4 years. 

If I want a crit frame for cheap, I'd probably go with a CAAD 10/12 for ~$1000 or a Trek Emonda ALR for ~$960. And I'm not a fan of Trek but that ALR and new Madone 9 are quite nice. 

But I ageee, the Speint X1 Comp is a good deal. I'm just not interested at all in a X1. Curious to see how much interest and demand in a X1 there is for Specialized.


----------



## TricrossRich

tranzformer said:


> If I want a crit frame for cheap, I'd probably go with a CAAD 10/12 for ~$1000 or a Trek Emonda ALR for ~$960. And I'm not a fan of Trek but that ALR and new Madone 9 are quite nice.


Right.. fair enough, the Caad10/12 and Trek Emonda ALR are <$1000, but so is the standard D'alusio Smart Weld Allez @ $900 and it is certainly every bit the equal of those frames. 

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## TricrossRich

Rashadabd said:


> FWIW, I tested the Allez Comp and Tarmac Sport back to back and I could tell the difference in the BB area and in the comfort department on rough roads. It wasn't a major difference mind you, but you could feel it. There are reviews out there that complain more than what I felt though.


Perhaps the BB of the Tarmac is just so stiff.... Compared to my Venge, I wouldn't say the difference in BB stiffness is big at all. But you are right, the ride comfort of the Allez is certainly not its strong suit. 



dc503 said:


> BB stiffness is the one thing I wish my Allez had a little bit more of. It's not a major complaint but compared to a Tarmac it's noticeably softer, particularly when sprinting with a decent amount of watts/power for me.


Again, maybe I just need to get on a Tarmac. I've put 1000-1200w thorough both the Allez Comp and Venge Pro with no noticeable differences.


----------



## tranzformer

TricrossRich said:


> Right.. fair enough, the Caad10/12 and Trek Emonda ALR are <$1000, but so is the standard D'alusio Smart Weld Allez @ $900 and it is certainly every bit the equal of those frames.
> 
> Specialized Bicycle Components


I haven't ridden the new DSW Allez, but the Allez E5 and the S-Works Allez have had complains of lack of stiffness. Even I have noticed that on a test ride of the Allez E5 smartweld compared to my CAAD 10. Maybe this new change to the DSW Allez has improved and fixed that.

Still trying to figure out the market for this new Allez Sprint. Is it meant to be an aero crit frame?


----------



## dc503

TricrossRich said:


> Perhaps the BB of the Tarmac is just so stiff.... Compared to my Venge, I wouldn't say the difference in BB stiffness is big at all. But you are right, the ride comfort of the Allez is certainly not its strong suit.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, maybe I just need to get on a Tarmac. I've put 1000-1200w thorough both the Allez Comp and Venge Pro with no noticeable differences.


I dunno, the last 10R Venge I rode definitely felt stiffer than my Allez as well in the BB. I have a decent sprint for my weight and can punch over 1300 watts, but I actually notice it in just hard-ish acceleration under my sprint numbers. I gotta stress it's not really a gripe and it's not like the thing is a noodle. I'm just really pumped the new Sprint frame has improved in that area.


----------



## TricrossRich

tranzformer said:


> I haven't ridden the new DSW Allez, but the Allez E5 and the S-Works Allez have had complains of lack of stiffness. Even I have noticed that on a test ride of the Allez E5 smartweld compared to my CAAD 10. Maybe this new change to the DSW Allez has improved and fixed that.
> 
> Still trying to figure out the market for this new Allez Sprint. Is it meant to be an aero crit frame?


The DSW Allez is the Allez E5. DSW is D'alusio Smart Weld.

Yes.. the market for the Allez Sprint is the crit market. Team Mike's Bikes was riding them in the Ironhill Crit in WestChester PA a few weeks ago.


----------



## tranzformer

TricrossRich said:


> The DSW Allez is the Allez E5. DSW is D'alusio Smart Weld.
> 
> Yes.. the market for the Allez Sprint is the crit market. Team Mike's Bikes was riding them in the Ironhill Crit in WestChester PA a few weeks ago.


I thought the E5 Smartweld just used the DSW for the headtube area and this new one uses DSW for the BB as well.


----------



## TricrossRich

tranzformer said:


> I thought the E5 Smartweld just used the DSW for the headtube area and this new one uses DSW for the BB as well.


right... but you're confusing what i said earlier. When I referenced the DSW Allez, I was referring to the current generation "standard" allen that uses the DSW tech on the head tube, which still has a pretty massive down tube and OSBB. It is made of E5.

The new Allez is the Sprint and uses the DSW technology on both the head tube and bottom bracket area.


----------



## TricrossRich

Mike Bike's guys

Andy Bokanev - A few weeks ago I headed out East to Philadelphia...


----------



## tyrich88

I am not sure some of you are comparing apples to apples... 
The allez smartweld frames are plenty stiff, almost to a fault. 
If you're getting flex, check the wheels/components. 
The wheelsets spec'd on these allez builds are not the best and are fairly flexy. I have some fulcrum racing zeros on mine and tricrossrich has come 50mm carbon clinchers on his and neither of us see the flex some of you are. We both put quite a bit of power to the wheels too. 

If you're seeing this flex, try out the bike with a wheelset you are familiar with. It'll help you compare apples to apples. I assure you it's not a flexy bike. 
The cervelo r3 I had before was like a wet noodle compared to the smartweld allez.


----------



## dc503

tyrich88 said:


> I am not sure some of you are comparing apples to apples...
> The allez smartweld frames are plenty stiff, almost to a fault.
> If you're getting flex, check the wheels/components.
> The wheelsets spec'd on these allez builds are not the best and are fairly flexy. I have some fulcrum racing zeros on mine and tricrossrich has come 50mm carbon clinchers on his and neither of us see the flex some of you are. We both put quite a bit of power to the wheels too.
> 
> If you're seeing this flex, try out the bike with a wheelset you are familiar with. It'll help you compare apples to apples. I assure you it's not a flexy bike.
> The cervelo r3 I had before was like a wet noodle compared to the smartweld allez.


It's apples to apples, they're both my bikes with my shared wheelsets and power meters. BB feel is pretty specific if you ask me. Can't stress enough how I don't think the BB is mush though, it's just not the same.


----------



## TricrossRich

tyrich88 said:


> I am not sure some of you are comparing apples to apples...
> The allez smartweld frames are plenty stiff, almost to a fault.
> If you're getting flex, check the wheels/components.
> The wheelsets spec'd on these allez builds are not the best and are fairly flexy. I have some fulcrum racing zeros on mine and tricrossrich has come 50mm carbon clinchers on his and neither of us see the flex some of you are. We both put quite a bit of power to the wheels too.
> 
> If you're seeing this flex, try out the bike with a wheelset you are familiar with. It'll help you compare apples to apples. I assure you it's not a flexy bike.
> The cervelo r3 I had before was like a wet noodle compared to the smartweld allez.


Yes... agree. I'm 100% happy with my Allez, but I'm sure the Sprint frame is EVEN stiffer in the BB.










This shot was from a race... here's all of the data. Hit a maximum of 950w with several sustained efforts of 500+w while climbing the 12% section of the climb.



dc503 said:


> It's apples to apples, they're both my bikes with my shared wheelsets and power meters. BB feel is pretty specific if you ask me. Can't stress enough how I don't think the BB is mush though, it's just not the same.


----------



## kevra83

I'll give you guys more reviews once my 2016 Allez DSW SL frameset is assembled. It just arrived at the shop today, so... Will post pictures soon. BTW nice picture Rich.


----------



## TricrossRich

kevra83 said:


> I'll give you guys more reviews once my 2016 Allez DSW SL frameset is assembled. It just arrived at the shop today, so... Will post pictures soon. BTW nice picture Rich.


Which one did you go with?


----------



## kevra83

I went with the silver color frameset DSW SL frameset. I was such in a rush so I was like screw it I'll pre-order it now. The other color it comes in, is a matte black. I'll be at the shop tomorrow so I'll pull it out of the box and snap some pictures before we start the overhaul from my current Allez.


----------



## TricrossRich

kevra83 said:


> I went with the silver color frameset DSW SL frameset. I was such in a rush so I was like screw it I'll pre-order it now. The other color it comes in, is a matte black. I'll be at the shop tomorrow so I'll pull it out of the box and snap some pictures before we start the overhaul from my current Allez.


awesome... can't wait to see your build. That is a pretty sick frame. When I was in Ireland a few weeks ago, I saw a complete 2016 Allez Comp. Its not exactly the same color way as you got, but its pretty close and it looked awesome.


----------



## Cni2i

kevra83 said:


> I went with the silver color frameset DSW SL frameset. I was such in a rush so I was like screw it I'll pre-order it now. The other color it comes in, is a matte black. I'll be at the shop tomorrow so I'll pull it out of the box and snap some pictures before we start the overhaul from my current Allez.


I am considering that frame set too. Can't wait to c your build. My first choice was the frame set of the built up DSW SL comp, but I already have much nicer components and wheels lying around so didn't want to pay $1500 for the bike and strip it down...although I could possibly get $600 by selling the stock wheel set and drivetrain and cockpit components?!?!


----------



## tranzformer

TricrossRich said:


> Yes... agree. I'm 100% happy with my Allez, but I'm sure the Sprint frame is EVEN stiffer in the BB.


The 2013-2015 Allez E5 Smartweld was not very stiff in the BB. That is something I could easily notice when test riding one. I'm not the only one. Many other riders have commented as such on forums as well as reviewers. 

Here it is from Ron Koch:



> "I rode a preproduction Allez Sprint in the Santa Cruz Mountains, which gave me a good feel for what’s to come. I had been riding the current Allez Comp Race earlier that week and the difference in frame stiffness was immediately apparent—and so was the fact that this is a very different-feeling bike. *That softness I felt at the bottom bracket on the Comp Race was replaced with the rock-solid sensation you get from the Tarmac.* The claims that stiffness is on par with the Tarmac seem to be accurate—I couldn’t make it budge. Tall 52x11-27t gearing also meant I really had to get out of the saddle and work hard on the climbs."[
> 
> First Ride: 2016 Specialized Allez Sprint | Bicycling


Even Specialized realized this and why they brought out the Allez Sprint with the fancy DSW BB.


----------



## robt57

tranzformer said:


> Even Specialized realized this and why they brought out the Allez Sprint with the fancy DSW BB.



What is DSW? If someone would explain, did not see site info/detail??


----------



## TricrossRich

tranzformer said:


> The 2013-2015 Allez E5 Smartweld was not very stiff in the BB. That is something I could easily notice when test riding one. I'm not the only one. Many other riders have commented as such on forums as well as reviewers.
> 
> Here it is from Ron Koch:_"I rode a preproduction Allez Sprint in the Santa Cruz Mountains, which gave me a good feel for what’s to come. I had been riding the current Allez Comp Race earlier that week and the difference in frame stiffness was immediately apparent—and so was the fact that this is a very different-feeling bike. _*That softness I felt at the bottom bracket on the Comp Race was replaced with the rock-solid sensation you get from the Tarmac. The claims that stiffness is on par with the Tarmac seem to be accurate—I couldn’t make it budge. Tall 52x11-27t gearing also meant I really had to get out of the saddle and work hard on the climbs."*
> 
> Even Specialized realized this and why they brought out the Allez Sprint with the fancy DSW BB.


Right.... but that review is for the Allez Sprint. Specialized invited all of the journalists out to California, invite them to the event and say, "here's the new Allez! It is 26% stiffer in the BB than our previous Allez! So of course that's what the journalists are going to feel and write about. My point is that I didn't hear anyone complain about the 1st Gen DSW Allez BB stiffness prior to the new bike coming out. I'm not saying that the new bike isn't stiffer, I'm sure it is. But the 1st gen one was already plenty stiff. Even Chuck Texiera says so.

https://youtu.be/UNx6mufEWcI




robt57 said:


> What is DSW? If someone would explain, did not see site info/detail??


DSW stands for D'alusio Smart Weld.... it is a frame building technique used in the higher end models of the previous generation of Allez frames. It was used on the head tube, top tube and down tube, allowing the bike to be very light and very strong. The new Allez Sprint uses DSW technology in the head tube, top tube and down tube areas as well as the bottom bracket. If you watch the video of Chuck Texiera that i posted above, they explain the technique pretty well.


----------



## tranzformer

TricrossRich said:


> Right.... but that review is for the Allez Sprint. Specialized invited all of the journalists out to California, invite them to the event and say, "here's the new Allez! It is 26% stiffer in the BB than our previous Allez! So of course that's what the journalists are going to feel and write about. My point is that I didn't hear anyone complain about the 1st Gen DSW Allez BB stiffness prior to the new bike coming out. I'm not saying that the new bike isn't stiffer, I'm sure it is. But the 1st gen one was already plenty stiff. Even Chuck Texiera says so.


That isn't true. There have been reviews by journalists as well as owners stating the 2013-2015 Allez E5 DSW wasn't stiff enough in the BB. Part of the reason I kept with a CAAD10 instead of getting an Allez. 

Seems all those problems were addressed with this new Allez Sprint.


----------



## rcb78

TricrossRich said:


> My point is that I didn't hear anyone complain about the 1st Gen DSW Allez BB stiffness prior to the new bike coming out. I'm not saying that the new bike isn't stiffer, I'm sure it is. But the 1st gen one was already plenty stiff. Even Chuck Texiera says so.


Let me be one to complain then. I had a Smartweld frame for about 1-1/2 years, it was nowhere near as stiff as the previous Allez E5 OSBB (1 year only model) that I had before. The previous model used a 1-1/2" tapered headtube and a sort-of 'squoval' shaped seat tube, much like my current Tarmac.
I 'upgraded' to the new (at the time) Smartweld frame to drop some weight, it was nearly 200gr lighter. I immediately could tell the difference in stiffness. It didn't track well on hard technical turns, and under sprinting power, or standing hard climbs I would get major chain rub as the bottom bracket deflected under torque.
I can say with confidence that it was the frame. The exact same parts were on my previous build and my current build. Neither of those experience the same issues. It's too bad because I really liked that frame, it was the only model I know of that was anodized instead of painted. It just looked good. It's under a new rider now that absolutely loves it, though he weighs 50lbs less than me and puts out half the power.
I didn't complain at the time because I was dealing with it until something new showed up. No point in crying on the internet to people I don't know about something I can't change. My close friends new. Wife let me buy the new S-Works Tarmac and I have no regrets. Way more bike that I need, but it doesn't irk me when I throw some power through it.


----------



## robt57

TricrossRich said:


> DSW stands for D'alusio Smart Weld



D'alusio, OK. I know what the smart weld tech was. I probably even read at some point that D'alusio was involved. But never saw Spesh use the Term DWS in the marketing text.

If I was getting a new frame, it would be one one these. I have been curious how good tech can make aluminum. I have had a Scandium frames here and there that was as good as anything else I have ever had. 
Best was a Teschner OZ welded Fuji Team issue turn of the Century.
But it looks like my Addict LTD Scott is not going anywhere... ever if I have my say.


----------



## robt57

rcb78 said:


> Let me be one to complain then. I had a Smartweld frame for about 1-1/2 years, it was nowhere near as stiff as the previous Allez E5 OSBB


I came close to pulling the trigger on one of those. @ 215 lb and my strengths being out of the saddle efforts, that would breached disappointment into pissed off for me if I got chain rub to be sure. Good point why it is best if you don't have to sell one to get one, so to speak...


----------



## Wetworks

robt57 said:


> I came close to pulling the trigger on one of those. @ 215 lb and my strengths being out of the saddle efforts, that would breached disappointment into pissed off for me if I got chain rub to be sure. Good point why it is best if you don't have to sell one to get one, so to speak...


I'm pretty much the same weight as you and when I get up out of the saddle I definitely get a bit of chain rub, That said, there is quite a bit of lateral flex in the stock Fulcrum wheels, so that is likely contributing as well. Typically the rub is at the early part of the sprint; once I get up to my blistering 30-32 MPH I no longer hear it.

EDIT- Wanted to add that I have never experienced any chain rub whilst out of the saddle on a climb, only on a sprint. I'm sure there is someone with a bigger bike brain than me that will be able to tell us why (I hope).


----------



## robt57

Wetworks said:


> That said, there is quite a bit of lateral flex in the stock Fulcrum wheels, so that is likely contributing as well.


Actually, very stiff wheels will cause rubs way before flexy wheels. Do the research on that. This is one of those old usually wrong assumptions on rub and wheel stiffness.

Ciao


----------



## vertr

TricrossRich said:


> Right.... but that review is for the Allez Sprint. Specialized invited all of the journalists out to California, invite them to the event and say, "here's the new Allez! It is 26% stiffer in the BB than our previous Allez! So of course that's what the journalists are going to feel and write about. My point is that I didn't hear anyone complain about the 1st Gen DSW Allez BB stiffness prior to the new bike coming out. I'm not saying that the new bike isn't stiffer, I'm sure it is. But the 1st gen one was already plenty stiff. Even Chuck Texiera says so.


I'm with you on this. I've never heard anyone ever complain about BB stiffness in the DSW Allez until now. I own one too, and the bike rides fine compared to my SL4 for what it cost. The new Allez Sprint is not a replacement, it's a laser focused addition.


----------



## rcb78

I've never had a problem with wheel rub on any of Allez's I've owned. That said, I do run the brakes open more than most people are comfortable with. I can pass a 28c tire through the pads without releasing the brakes.


----------



## Wetworks

robt57 said:


> Actually, very stiff wheels will cause rubs way before flexy wheels. Do the research on that. This is one of those old usually wrong assumptions on rub and wheel stiffness.
> 
> Ciao


I read this article previously which touches on what you are presumably referring to:

Debunking Wheel Stiffness - Slowtwitch.com

That said, the lateral flexing in the Fulcrum Racing 5 is definitely what is causing the issue in my instance. Are you saying my investing in a stiffer wheelset will not alleviate the problem? Or are you saying it may not?


----------



## TricrossRich

robt57 said:


> D'alusio, OK. I know what the smart weld tech was. I probably even read at some point that D'alusio was involved. But never saw Spesh use the Term DWS in the marketing text.
> 
> If I was getting a new frame, it would be one one these. I have been curious how good tech can make aluminum. I have had a Scandium frames here and there that was as good as anything else I have ever had.
> Best was a Teschner OZ welded Fuji Team issue turn of the Century.
> But it looks like my Addict LTD Scott is not going anywhere... ever if I have my say.


Yea... previously, they just used the term SmartWeld in the naming of some of the frames, but the actual patented technology was called D'alusio Smart Weld... my frame has that label on it, along with the patent number. This year, they're using it more in the marketing, I'd guess to call it out because they're expanding its use.



Wetworks said:


> I'm pretty much the same weight as you and when I get up out of the saddle I definitely get a bit of chain rub, That said, there is quite a bit of lateral flex in the stock Fulcrum wheels, so that is likely contributing as well. Typically the rub is at the early part of the sprint; once I get up to my blistering 30-32 MPH I no longer hear it.
> 
> EDIT- Wanted to add that I have never experienced any chain rub whilst out of the saddle on a climb, only on a sprint. I'm sure there is someone with a bigger bike brain than me that will be able to tell us why (I hope).


Hmmm... maybe, the weight plays a key role here. I'm at 160 pounds and while I can put out pretty decent power (the most I've ever seen was 1200-1300 watts), I'm sure that power like that coming out of someone that is also throwing around 215 pounds changes flex in the frame.



rcb78 said:


> I've never had a problem with wheel rub on any of Allez's I've owned. That said, I do run the brakes open more than most people are comfortable with. I can pass a 28c tire through the pads without releasing the brakes.


I run 26's on 25mm wide wheels and don't need to open my brakes.... can't say I've ever had wheel/brake rub.


----------



## robt57

TricrossRich said:


> I'm sure that power like that coming out of someone that is also throwing around 215 pounds changes flex in the frame.


When I was 188 lb [now 215] around 15 years back, I sold my 2000-01 [forget which it was] Litespeed Classic when I was able to front shift it coming out of turns. Hopping out of the saddle to mash power out of turns in the big ring. Thankfully it jumped to the little ring and not off the out side. The first time it did it was a WTF moment...

So, as a has been now all these years and lbs later I wonder if I could still do it.


----------



## TricrossRich

robt57 said:


> When I was 188 lb [now 215] around 15 years back, I sold my 2000-01 [forget which it was] Litespeed Classic when I was able to front shift it coming out of turns. Hopping out of the saddle to mash power out of turns in the big ring. Thankfully it jumped to the little ring and not off the out side. The first time it did it was a WTF moment...
> 
> So, as a has been now all these years and lbs later I wonder if I could still do it.


WOW! that's crazy. I've never heard of that happening before... crazy.


----------



## kevra83

Well anyways here's some of the progress pictures. 2016 Specialized Allez DSW SL. It's not fully complete. But since a couple of you on this forum are die-hard Allez riders like Rich, I'd hurry up and post the status. I'll get pictures once It's fully done by tomorrow. I found a friend with 34.9 front derailleur clamp because It's not compatible with YAW front derailleurs. Don't ask me why... I basically just swapped everything over from my 2012 Specialized Allez Evo frameset. I'm building a Shiv Pro frameset for my triathlons beginning of next year.

SRAM Force 22 groupset with SRAM red 22 front derailleur. Reynolds 58/46 mixed aero carbon wheelset, Roval CLX40 carbon wheelset for easy days, and Ritchey superlogic carbon seatpost. 

I'm changing the tail-light to the serfas thunderbolt because now that I look at the pictures the cygolite hotshot looks hideous on it. Lol... I'm also upgrading the stem to WCS 260 in next couple weeks and a S Works Tarmac shallow handlebar. ***Rich if you was here in Las Vegas, I'd pay you for photoshoots.*** It's hard to find good photographers, especially that's in cycling or triathlon field. 

Once I have my fit done as soon as it's finished tomorrow then the stem and spacers will come down more. I usually only keep about a 25-30mm spacing.


----------



## geomel108

Man I can't wait to see that done! Diggin the frameset you chose, looks good!


----------



## TricrossRich

kevra83 said:


> Well anyways here's some of the progress pictures. 2016 Specialized Allez DSW SL. It's not fully complete. But since a couple of you on this forum are die-hard Allez riders like Rich, I'd hurry up and post the status.


hahahaha.. Am I really that bad? maybe I need to change my name to "AllezRich"



kevra83 said:


> I'll get pictures once It's fully done by tomorrow. I found a friend with 34.9 front derailleur clamp because It's not compatible with YAW front derailleurs. Don't ask me why... I basically just swapped everything over from my 2012 Specialized Allez Evo frameset. I'm building a Shiv Pro frameset for my triathlons beginning of next year.
> 
> SRAM Force 22 groupset with SRAM red 22 front derailleur. Reynolds 58/46 mixed aero carbon wheelset, Roval CLX40 carbon wheelset for easy days, and Ritchey superlogic carbon seatpost.
> 
> I'm changing the tail-light to the serfas thunderbolt because now that I look at the pictures the cygolite hotshot looks hideous on it. Lol... I'm also upgrading the stem to WCS 260 in next couple weeks and a S Works Tarmac shallow handlebar. ***Rich if you was here in Las Vegas, I'd pay you for photoshoots.*** It's hard to find good photographers, especially that's in cycling or triathlon field.
> 
> Once I have my fit done as soon as it's finished tomorrow then the stem and spacers will come down more. I usually only keep about a 25-30mm spacing.


Bike looks awesome man... and I'm sure the pictures don't really do it justice. I'll come out to Vegas for some photos. Get a couple of your boys together that have nice bikes, all chip in and buy me a ticket and I'll come out. When I was primarily shooting motorsports, I used to come out for SEMA every October, but I haven't been in a while. As for bars, have you thought about the SWorks aerofly? I run them on my Venge and I loved them so much that I just put a pair on the Allez too. I love the fit and I almost never use the tops anyway. They look so fast.


----------



## tranzformer

Kevra, any reason you didn't want to go with the Allez Sprint (1x or 2x)?


----------



## kevra83

I thought about sprint x1 frameset, actually. According to specialized rep with the shape of seat-tube, can't do braze on or adjustable front derailleur clamp. But no need for me to get an aero road frameset when I'm building up a Specialized Shiv Pro frameset (TT/TRi) starting end of this year or beginning of 2016. Since I'm doing triathlons too, I might as well have a TRi bike for that. Here's another picture of the build with the wheels, front derailleur, and rear derailleur installed. We just need to run set front derailleur cable, cable tension, bar tape, a little fine tune, then she'll be ready. 

Rich, I'll let you know for sure. If you was coming out for Interbike convention in next couple weeks we'd plan then. Yeah talking about SEMA car show, can't wait for that. Well, if you're here for SEMA again this year, we can try to plan then. Bikes & cars... Heck, bring your Allez or Venge and lets go road biking when your out here too. Lol...

Any of you used the new Specialized Turbo Cotton tires for racing or some hard rides? If so, how would you compare it to the S Works Turbo tires? I mean that's what I've been using but thought about cotton tires for racing. I know for sure they aren't good for training due to not being a good puncture resistant tire. Roads around here in Vegas, Red Rock canyon, etc... are crappy...


----------



## tranzformer

kevra83 said:


> I thought about sprint x1 frameset, actually. According to specialized rep with the shape of seat-tube, can't do braze on or adjustable front derailleur clamp.


x2 looks like a braze on to me.


----------



## kevra83

Oh wow, nice. Thanks for showing me that. Okay that specialized rep is fired. Lol... Jk... But I'm still very happy with my frameset. Once my shiv is done then it'll be one fast aero TRI bike.


----------



## TricrossRich

kevra83 said:


> I thought about sprint x1 frameset, actually. According to specialized rep with the shape of seat-tube, can't do braze on or adjustable front derailleur clamp.


Yea... the currently available Sprint X1 frames and complete bikes are only available in X1 set up.. there is no braze-on mount for a FD and a Band-on FD will not work because of the aero shape of the seat tube... the operative word, being "current".



kevra83 said:


> But no need for me to get an aero road frameset when I'm building up a Specialized Shiv Pro frameset (TT/TRi) starting end of this year or beginning of 2016. Since I'm doing triathlons too, I might as well have a TRi bike for that. Here's another picture of the build with the wheels, front derailleur, and rear derailleur installed. We just need to run set front derailleur cable, cable tension, bar tape, a little fine tune, then she'll be ready.
> 
> Rich, I'll let you know for sure. If you was coming out for Interbike convention in next couple weeks we'd plan then. Yeah talking about SEMA car show, can't wait for that. Well, if you're here for SEMA again this year, we can try to plan then. Bikes & cars... Heck, bring your Allez or Venge and lets go road biking when your out here too. Lol...


Yea... I doubt i'll be coming out to vegas anytime soon. I don't shoot automotive stuff anymore, just not enough of it to make a living anymore and every kid with a dslr wants to give his car photos away for free just to get "published". I think a plane ticket from NJ to vegas and back is like $400.. so if you got some buddies together to buy a ticket and gave me a place to crash, I'd do it. But I doubt I'll have any occasion to come out there anytime soon for any other reasons.



kevra83 said:


> Any of you used the new Specialized Turbo Cotton tires for racing or some hard rides? If so, how would you compare it to the S Works Turbo tires? I mean that's what I've been using but thought about cotton tires for racing. I know for sure they aren't good for training due to not being a good puncture resistant tire. Roads around here in Vegas, Red Rock canyon, etc... are crappy...


[/QUOTE]

I have the cotton turbos.. use the for racing. They are fast! and smooth as anything. They also have really good grip in the corners. I have used them on the street for group rides, but just once... They really don't have much protection and I was paranoid about getting a flat the whole time. IMO, they are a huge step above anything else I've ridden, which include GP4000S I's and II's, Specialized S-Works Turbo, and Michelins. I use the normal SWorks Turbos for my regular tires, which are probably overkill for training rides as well, but oh well. I'd say the cottons are worth picking up a set for racing, but for the cost, I wouldn't risk using them on regular rides, especially if you have questionable roads.



tranzformer said:


> x2 looks like a braze on to me.


That bike is not available yet.... Originally, only a 1x version was planned, but the frame got such good feedback that they decided to do one with a braze-on. It should be available in december, the last I heard. (Yikes, not feeling that color though, hope they do the standard polished aluminum)



kevra83 said:


> Oh wow, nice. Thanks for showing me that. Okay that specialized rep is fired. Lol... Jk... But I'm still very happy with my frameset. Once my shiv is done then it'll be one fast aero TRI bike.


You're gonna have 2 killer rides... no worries.


----------



## tranzformer

TricrossRich said:


> That bike is not available yet.... Originally, only a 1x version was planned, but the frame got such good feedback that they decided to do one with a braze-on. It should be available in december, the last I heard. (Yikes, not feeling that color though, hope they do the standard polished aluminum)


I never said the x2 frame was available yet. Please show me where that was said. However if you followed this thread and paid attention, we all know the x2 is going to be released ~3 months after the x1. So around end of the year.

The issue I was replying to was: "According to specialized rep with the shape of seat-tube, can't do braze on or adjustable front derailleur clamp."

which is just false on the account of the Specialized rep. A FD clamp obviously wouldn't work with the shape of the seat tube and the rear wheel cutout, however OF COURSE a braze on would work. That guy is on crack and if he checked his catalog he would have seen the x2.


----------



## tyrich88

Sorry guys but i'm still confused on people having issues with the frame flexing... 
Im 180 lbs and put out plenty of power in sprints up to well over 30 mph and in those all out sprints i've never even had chain rub or flex, up out of the saddle in an all out effort. Or in any of our short punchy climbs we have in west texas. Putting all my power into the bb out of the saddle has still never produced any of this rub or flex some are talking about. I'm not aruing, but like someone else said, I've never heard anyone complain about bb stiffness in the allez smartwelds until this thread.


----------



## tranzformer

tyrich88 said:


> Sorry guys but i'm still confused on people having issues with the frame flexing...
> Im 180 lbs and put out plenty of power in sprints up to well over 30 mph and in those all out sprints i've never even had chain rub or flex, up out of the saddle in an all out effort. Or in any of our short punchy climbs we have in west texas. Putting all my power into the bb out of the saddle has still never produced any of this rub or flex some are talking about. I'm not aruing, but like someone else said, I've never heard anyone complain about bb stiffness in the allez smartwelds until this thread.



SWorks Allez lateral stiffness problem? - Weight Weenies


----------



## TricrossRich

tranzformer said:


> I never said the x2 frame was available yet. Please show me where that was said. However if you followed this thread and paid attention, we all know the x2 is going to be released ~3 months after the x1. So around end of the year.
> 
> The issue I was replying to was: "According to specialized rep with the shape of seat-tube, can't do braze on or adjustable front derailleur clamp."
> 
> which is just false on the account of the Specialized rep. A FD clamp obviously wouldn't work with the shape of the seat tube and the rear wheel cutout, however OF COURSE a braze on would work. That guy is on crack and if he checked his catalog he would have seen the x2.


You asked why he didn't get the Sprint? and he said that the rep told him that a band-on wouldn't work and the braze-on wouldn't work.. I'm guessing that the rep meant a braze-on FD wouldn't work, because there was no mount, not that they couldn't build one with a braze-on. I'm assuming that the rep answered it this way, because some people were assuming that the Allez Sprint would be similar to the Venge Lunch Race. The Venge Lunch Race was a x1 bike, but still had the mount for the FD

Given that the X2 frame was only confirmed within the last week, when he ordered his frame, there was probably no X2 option. In my opinion, the reps don't know all.... in fact, I've found that I'm usually aware of most of the new stuff before my local shop and their reps are... unless the reps simply aren't acknowledging new stuff.


----------



## jimmerjohn123

2016 color schemes are terrible...for all the lines.


----------



## TricrossRich

tranzformer said:


> SWorks Allez lateral stiffness problem? - Weight Weenies


pretty interesting thread there... certainly nothing conclusive. Some report an issue, some don't. The only similarities I can find is that it seems to be bigger guys, 6'0"+ and 200lbs.+ that are reporting the issue.


----------



## tyrich88

TricrossRich said:


> pretty interesting thread there... certainly nothing conclusive. Some report an issue, some don't. The only similarities I can find is that it seems to be bigger guys, 6'0"+ and 200lbs.+ that are reporting the issue.


I do ride a 52cm, but still... power is power and if I can put out a sprint at 35 mph, you would think I would notice the flex... and I haven't. To each his own though...


----------



## MMsRepBike

tyrich88 said:


> I do ride a 52cm, but still... power is power and if I can put out a sprint at 35 mph, you would think I would notice the flex... and I haven't. To each his own though...


Power is power indeed, and you don't make enough of it to notice the issue. Those more powerful than you do. Deal with it.


----------



## tyrich88

MMsRepBike said:


> Power is power indeed, and you don't make enough of it to notice the issue. Those more powerful than you do. Deal with it.


I know i'm no pro level sprinter, heck, i don't even consider myself a road racer... I only use my road bike for cross training and intervals for mtb racing... but the elite level racers on my race team that ride allez frames have never once complained about bb stiffness, and all of them ride sworks venges as well.... 

Since you apparently put out way more power than the rest of us... or atleast enough to belittle someone about it... what power level do you see the flex at? ... since it's SUCH a problem.


----------



## dc503

TricrossRich said:


> pretty interesting thread there... certainly nothing conclusive. Some report an issue, some don't. The only similarities I can find is that it seems to be bigger guys, 6'0"+ and 200lbs.+ that are reporting the issue.


I'm on the lighter side at 145lbs but can see 1350-1360 peak watts. So I dunno, it really isn't massive power nor am I big, contrary to that assumption. I suppose I'm also not complaining about flex fwiw...just merely noticing there is some there relative to frames with hyper stiff BB's. 

_Disclaimer again - I LOVE my Allez frame and maybe I'll stop beating a dead horse in this thread soon_


----------



## robt57

dc503 said:


> I'm on the lighter side at 145lbs but can see 1350-1360 peak watts. So I dunno, it really isn't massive power nor am I big, contrary to that assumption.[/I]


Not massive? but sure getting there @ that weight I'd say. I don't remember seeing more than 1600 on any meter 15 years ago when I was younger and a svelte 188lb as compared to my present age/girth. 

I can say I complain about BB stiffness issues in a frame [lack of it] a lot less than I used to.


----------



## TricrossRich

dc503 said:


> I'm on the lighter side at 145lbs but can see 1350-1360 peak watts. So I dunno, it really isn't massive power nor am I big, contrary to that assumption. I suppose I'm also not complaining about flex fwiw...just merely noticing there is some there relative to frames with hyper stiff BB's.
> 
> _Disclaimer again - I LOVE my Allez frame and maybe I'll stop beating a dead horse in this thread soon_


Nice... That's certainly pretty damn good for your weight. I've seen about 1250-1300 or so and I'm 160 pounds... I've been working on building more power, both sprint and FTP and I'd like to cut more weight, but that's proving a little tougher.


----------



## robt57

Wetworks said:


> I read this article previously which touches on what you are presumably referring to:
> 
> Debunking Wheel Stiffness - Slowtwitch.com
> 
> That said, the lateral flexing in the Fulcrum Racing 5 is definitely what is causing the issue in my instance. Are you saying my investing in a stiffer wheelset will not alleviate the problem? Or are you saying it may not?


.

I am saying I buy into this: a wheel that will stay 'more' in plane with itself [stiffer] can/will move more 180^ from where it is hooked up to the ground than a wheel that doesn't. More load = more movement and those pesky brakes and chain stays can get into the equation more with the wheel that stays in plane across the axle.


----------



## rcb78

tyrich88 said:


> I do ride a 52cm, but still... power is power and if I can put out a sprint at 35 mph, you would think I would notice the flex... and I haven't. To each his own though...


It may be more prevalent with larger frames. After all, Specialized did seem to finally figure out that smaller frames are stiffer when built identically to larger frames...

As for power, who knows. I only race CX for fun, if I ever took it that seriously it wouldn't be fun anymore.


----------



## taodemon

TricrossRich said:


> As for bars, have you thought about the SWorks aerofly? I run them on my Venge and I loved them so much that I just put a pair on the Allez too. I love the fit and I almost never use the tops anyway. They look so fast.


What did you do for a Garmin mount? I just had a set put on my bike and the out front mount for my Garmin 1000 doesn't seem to fit it. I have heard there are stems with faceplates you can get that I might have to look into.


----------



## TricrossRich

taodemon said:


> What did you do for a Garmin mount? I just had a set put on my bike and the out front mount for my Garmin 1000 doesn't seem to fit it. I have heard there are stems with faceplates you can get that I might have to look into.


Yes... I use the Fizik Cyrano stem on both my Venge and Allez with the Barfly Fizik mount, but I also have the standard barfly 2.0 that I bring on vacations if I'm renting a bike and I just checked, it does fit along side the stem with the Aerofly. is the out front not long enough for the 1000, or is the mounting arm to fat to fit next to the bar wings?


----------



## taodemon

Mounting arm could be a bit too fat but on closer inspection it looks like the bar might be slightly off center in the wrong direction. Will take it back to the lbs tomorrow and see if adjusting in the correct direction will give it just enough room to fit.

Ignore the segments as they are roads near the house hardly anyone rides, but it was the easiest way to link photos from the phone.

https://www.strava.com/activities/376760262


----------



## TricrossRich

taodemon said:


> Mounting arm could be a bit too fat but on closer inspection it looks like the bar might be slightly off center in the wrong direction. Will take it back to the lbs tomorrow and see if adjusting in the correct direction will give it just enough room to fit.
> 
> Ignore the segments as they are roads near the house hardly anyone rides, but it was the easiest way to link photos from the phone.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/376760262


It should fit.... my buddy just built an SWorks Venge and is using the garmin mount with his 510, unless the 1000 got a different mount.


----------



## Wetworks

robt57 said:


> .
> 
> I am saying I buy into this: a wheel that will stay 'more' in plane with itself [stiffer] can/will move more 180^ from where it is hooked up to the ground than a wheel that doesn't. More load = more movement and those pesky brakes and chain stays can get into the equation more with the wheel that stays in plane across the axle.


This is why I failed physics. 

The way I'm imagining this is when the wheel flexes at the ground, it has an opposite (compensatory) reaction at the top, (think vertical tacoing at the hub) resulting in a brake rub on the same side. You're saying that the more compliant wheel has the same compensatory issue, but in a lateral plane on the opposite side, right? So, isn't possible for both to be true (pun not intended)?


----------



## taodemon

TricrossRich said:


> It should fit.... my buddy just built an SWorks Venge and is using the garmin mount with his 510, unless the 1000 got a different mount.


I'm not sure if the default mount for the 1000 is the same as the 510.
After work today I'll try and get back to the shop and see if we can squeeze it in there.


----------



## kevra83

Hmm.. I'm a bit behind on the power testing on the Allez. I haven't noticed any flex myself and riding size 52 at 145lbs. I don't have a power meter yet. But she's finally finished. Waiting for Ritchey WCS260 stem to come in and my S Works crank arm, and red22 chainrings. Fit tomorrow morning and off we go...


----------



## geomel108

Man nice progress!! Looks great and gonna be one fine piece of machinery when your done with the new goodies!  You know, I'm really digging that color!!


----------



## TricrossRich

kevra83 said:


> Hmm.. I'm a bit behind on the power testing on the Allez. I haven't noticed any flex myself and riding size 52 at 145lbs. I don't have a power meter yet. But she's finally finished. Waiting for Ritchey WCS260 stem to come in and my S Works crank arm, and red22 chainrings. Fit tomorrow morning and off we go...


That is one bad ass bike... wow. It looks great. Can't wait to hear a final weight when its complete... I'm guessing 15.7-16.0 or so.


----------



## dc503

kevra83 said:


> Hmm.. I'm a bit behind on the power testing on the Allez. I haven't noticed any flex myself and riding size 52 at 145lbs. I don't have a power meter yet. But she's finally finished. Waiting for Ritchey WCS260 stem to come in and my S Works crank arm, and red22 chainrings. Fit tomorrow morning and off we go...


That looks fantastic complete.


----------



## ohm27

kevra83 said:


> Hmm.. I'm a bit behind on the power testing on the Allez. I haven't noticed any flex myself and riding size 52 at 145lbs. I don't have a power meter yet. But she's finally finished. Waiting for Ritchey WCS260 stem to come in and my S Works crank arm, and red22 chainrings. Fit tomorrow morning and off we go...


Look great I'm waiting for it


----------



## 11spd

love that bike!


----------



## kevra83

Are you getting the same frameset? You'll like it for sure. It sure stands out all right. I've been drawing a lot of attention on group rides. Here's sun reflection from my last ride I did here at Red Rock Canyon. Only thing different from that picture is the stem. Changed stock specialized stem to Ritchey WCS 260. Can't wait for my new crankset...  Now that I see this picture again, I really need to change my handlebar too. I really need a nice shallow bar...


----------



## TricrossRich

kevra83 said:


> Are you getting the same frameset? You'll like it for sure. It sure stands out all right. I've been drawing a lot of attention on group rides. Here's sun reflection from my last ride I did here at Red Rock Canyon. Only thing different from that picture is the stem. Changed stock specialized stem to Ritchey WCS 260. Can't wait for my new crankset...  Now that I see this picture again, I really need to change my handlebar too. I really need a nice shallow bar...


Looks sick man... awesome. Get an SWorks Aerofly bar.


----------



## tyrich88

kevra83 said:


> Are you getting the same frameset? You'll like it for sure. It sure stands out all right. I've been drawing a lot of attention on group rides. Here's sun reflection from my last ride I did here at Red Rock Canyon. Only thing different from that picture is the stem. Changed stock specialized stem to Ritchey WCS 260. Can't wait for my new crankset...  Now that I see this picture again, I really need to change my handlebar too. I really need a nice shallow bar...


Bike looks great! 
I needed a shallow bar as well and went with an Easton EC70 and love the fit of it. Not the aero/ergo one, the standard.


----------



## shanehill

I rode one of the pre-production Allez Sprints back in August. Bottom bracket area was very stiff. Way more than my current BMC SLR01 that I'm racing. I'm now waiting on a Sprint frameset to arrive.


----------



## awjpca

tranzformer said:


> x2 looks like a braze on to me.


Really hope the X2 comes in other colorways. Polished Alu with 105 would be a perfect crit bike. Can't wait to see formal news about the X2!


----------



## TricrossRich

awjpca said:


> Really hope the X2 comes in other colorways. Polished Alu with 105 would be a perfect crit bike. Can't wait to see formal news about the X2!


When Specialized first announced the sprint, they accidentally posted a pic of an x2 bike in this color way...

Specialized Bicycle Components

It possible we'll see this as an additional colorway or it simply could have been a 1 off test bike.

Why would you want the X2 for a crit bike though? What crits are you doing that you need the little ring? The X1 bikes were created for crit racing... that's the concept. I could certainly see wanting an X2 bike for general road riding, but if you're specifically using it as a crit bike, than X1 all day.


----------



## awjpca

TricrossRich said:


> When Specialized first announced the sprint, they accidentally posted a pic of an x2 bike in this color way...
> 
> Why would you want the X2 for a crit bike though? What crits are you doing that you need the little ring? The X1 bikes were created for crit racing... that's the concept. I could certainly see wanting an X2 bike for general road riding, but if you're specifically using it as a crit bike, than X1 all day.


Ah okay, that clears the color way up. Surely there will be more.

I would love to have 1X on a crit bike, but I wouldn't want to have SRAM on 1 bike and Shimano on the other. Not because I dislike one over the other, but because I fear it wouldn't feel natural for me and could lead to mistakes on the circuit.

Until Shimano makes a 1X road system, or there's a way to make an existing Shimano system 1X, a 2X frame seems like the way to go.

Lastly, Although I would be using it mainly for crits, it wouldn't hurt to also use as a backup bike if my Venge were out of service, and 2X would be much better for me in my environment.


----------



## TricrossRich

awjpca said:


> Ah okay, that clears the color way up. Surely there will be more.
> 
> I would love to have 1X on a crit bike, but I wouldn't want to have SRAM on 1 bike and Shimano on the other. Not because I dislike one over the other, but because I fear it wouldn't feel natural for me and could lead to mistakes on the circuit.
> 
> Until Shimano makes a 1X road system, or there's a way to make an existing Shimano system 1X, a 2X frame seems like the way to go.
> 
> Lastly, Although I would be using it mainly for crits, it wouldn't hurt to also use as a backup bike if my Venge were out of service, and 2X would be much better for me in my environment.


Why could you have Shimano run 1X... just don't hook up the left hand shifter cable and run a SRAM crank.. Plenty of people run SRAM cranks with Shimano drivetrains.


----------



## awjpca

TricrossRich said:


> Why could you have Shimano run 1X... just don't hook up the left hand shifter cable and run a SRAM crank.. Plenty of people run SRAM cranks with Shimano drivetrains.


That's a good point. Thanks Rich.

That said, I've decided to save a little bit of money as it will be my first crit bike, and go with the Allez Elite DSW in that fantastic Orange color. 

I'm just unsure of sizing now. Was thinking of sizing down simply because the Venge does feel a tad long for me at times. And it's a bike I only need to be comfortable enough to last 90 minutes on at the most. What do you think Rich? I'll be at my shop again Wednesday so I'll try the Retul and a Tarmac to decide between a smaller and larger size.


----------



## TricrossRich

awjpca said:


> That's a good point. Thanks Rich.
> 
> That said, I've decided to save a little bit of money as it will be my first crit bike, and go with the Allez Elite DSW in that fantastic Orange color.
> 
> I'm just unsure of sizing now. Was thinking of sizing down simply because the Venge does feel a tad long for me at times. And it's a bike I only need to be comfortable enough to last 90 minutes on at the most. What do you think Rich? I'll be at my shop again Wednesday so I'll try the Retul and a Tarmac to decide between a smaller and larger size.


If that is what your budget can afford, that'll do the job, but realize that elite frame makes a few pretty significant sacrifices to hit that price point.

1. It does not have a full carbon fork like the higher end DSW Allez models. It has a carbon fork with an aluminum steerer which will add weight.

2. It does not have a tapered steerer. The higher end DSW Allez bikes have a 1-1/8" upper headset bearing and a 1-3/8" lower headset bearing which results in increased stiffness in the front end of the bike. The elite bike is a straight 1-1/8" headset.

3. The elite frame does not have an oversized down tube with BB30 bottom bracket. It has smaller diameter tubing and a standard threaded bottom bracket.

The difference between the elite and the comp is $300... IMO, well worth it for those differences, not mention going from Tiagra up to 105.


----------



## awjpca

TricrossRich said:


> 2. It does not have a tapered steerer. The higher end DSW Allez bikes have a 1-1/8" upper headset bearing and a 1-3/8" lower headset bearing which results in increased stiffness in the front end of the bike. The elite bike is a straight 1-1/8" headset.
> 
> 3. The elite frame does not have an oversized down tube with BB30 bottom bracket. It has smaller diameter tubing and a standard threaded bottom bracket.
> 
> The difference between the elite and the comp is $300... IMO, well worth it for those differences, not mention going from Tiagra up to 105.


Wow, thanks for the heads up! I was aware that the fork wasn't full carbon, but I was under the impression that all the DSW frames were the same. Just checked up on the info and you're right.

Budget isn't that much of a constraint really. I can easily make up the difference. Not to mention the pro form will cut costs. The only thing that irks me with the comp are the colorways. Not a fan of the fruit loop one, and the red accents on the brushed version are not my cup of tea. I know it's kind of vain but it is what it is. Are the accents on the brushed comp removable or are they painted on?


----------



## TricrossRich

awjpca said:


> Wow, thanks for the heads up! I was aware that the fork wasn't full carbon, but I was under the impression that all the DSW frames were the same. Just checked up on the info and you're right.
> 
> Budget isn't that much of a constraint really. I can easily make up the difference. Not to mention the pro form will cut costs. The only thing that irks me with the comp are the colorways. Not a fan of the fruit loop one, and the red accents on the brushed version are not my cup of tea. I know it's kind of vain but it is what it is. Are the accents on the brushed comp removable or are they painted on?


Everything comp and up is the same... the elite has the DSW and the E5 aluminum, but not the stuff I mentioned, so the elite sort of bridges the gap between the higher models and lower models.

As far as the accents go.. I'm not sure. On my 2015 comp, they are painted as far as I can tell. I've not seen a 2016 model up close yet.


----------



## awjpca

TricrossRich said:


> Everything comp and up is the same... the elite has the DSW and the E5 aluminum, but not the stuff I mentioned, so the elite sort of bridges the gap between the higher models and lower models.


Shame the expert doesn't seem to be available in Canada. Don't see it on the website. Big fan of both colorways.

Thanks for all your help Rich


----------



## TricrossRich

awjpca said:


> Shame the expert doesn't seem to be available in Canada. Don't see it on the website. Big fan of both colorways.
> 
> Thanks for all your help Rich


Just a quick drive across the border...  I know a few people that have driven to Canada to get color ways offered there that weren't offered here in the states.


----------



## awjpca

Need to make use of my bike shop discount! We'll see. Maybe they look better in the flesh.


----------



## TricrossRich

awjpca said:


> Need to make use of my bike shop discount! We'll see. Maybe they look better in the flesh.


I actually saw the polished comp in person, back in July when I was working in Ireland. It looked pretty sweet in real life, I just didn't get a close enough look at it that day to be able to tell you if the accents were painted on or not. If I was shopping for one now, that'd be my choice actually.


----------



## TricrossRich

I stopped into my LBS last night and they had a customer's bike here waiting for some maintenance work. It was 2016 Allez comp in the polished color way. The accents appeared to be painted on, at least as far as I could tell. The whole frame was clear coated, so even if they were decals, you couldn't peal them off without taking the clear coat off.


----------



## TricrossRich

Has anyone seen an Allez Sprint in the flesh yet?


----------



## ex_machina

Do the comp and expert models have the same frame? I am considering either the 2015 or 2016 models, depending on price.

I would have a strong preference for the comp either '15 or '16, due to pricing considerations.


----------



## TricrossRich

ex_machina said:


> Do the comp and expert models have the same frame? I am considering either the 2015 or 2016 models, depending on price.
> 
> I would have a strong preference for the comp either '15 or '16, due to pricing considerations.


Yes, 2016 Comp, Expert and frame set and 2015 Comp, Expert, Comp Race, Pro and frame set are all the same....


----------



## ex_machina

I'll look for a comp version to test ride then. I hope I like that bike as much as the expert. The frame is the same but it has 105 components which are supposed to be very close in overall functionality. 

I was really impressed with the understated appearance of the expert however, and it's lightweight. Let's see how close the comp gets.


----------



## TricrossRich

ex_machina said:


> I'll look for a comp version to test ride then. I hope I like that bike as much as the expert. The frame is the same but it has 105 components which are supposed to be very close in overall functionality.
> 
> I was really impressed with the understated appearance of the expert however, and it's lightweight. Let's see how close the comp gets.


I have the 2015 Comp... love it. I would agree that the 5800 series 105 components are very good. From a functionality standpoint, they're pretty darn close to 6800 Ultegra. I'd say that the levers aren't quite as good from a tolerance standpoint, they just don't have quite as fine a control when you pull the brake lever (but this is very minor) I'd also say that the front derailleur is the biggest let down of the group, not acting as smooth as the rest of the group as a whole. I have a 6800 Ultegra FD waiting for mine, just haven't gotten around to it. Obviously, higher priced components will save you a little bit of weight too, but probably not all that much as 5800 is pretty light.

It is very light for an aluminum frame. I didn't weigh mine stock, as I had my local shop install some stuff right off the bat. They swapped on Ultegra 6800 crank set, my fizik saddle, seat post and SWorks aerofly bars... I think it weighed 17.8 like that. Then I swapped on my 50mm carbon wheels and SWorks tires and it dropped down to 16.7.


----------



## TricrossRich

hey guys, I got some info about the smart Allez frames... apparently there's been some issues with the bottom bracket cable guides that have been shipped with bikes.


This is how they should look...










the part on the bike is the proper one.. the one being held is the part that's been shipped with some of the bikes and it was the part that was in the part catalog as the replacement, which is wrong.

Here's a pic of my bike... it has the correct part, but is missing the extension that gets the cable over the bigger welds on the DSW frames, so the FD cable is rubbing directly on the frame, which is causing some damage and also effecting front shifting.










My LBS has ordered the correct part and it'll be getting fixed once it comes in.


----------



## ex_machina

On a strictly esthetic note, what are your impressions of the new color schemes for the allez?

Specialized Bicycle Components

Specialized Bicycle Components

Specialized is bucking the trend towards matte black. I happen to like the 2016 colors I posted.


----------



## TricrossRich

ex_machina said:


> On a strictly esthetic note, what are your impressions of the new color schemes for the allez?
> 
> Specialized Bicycle Components
> 
> Specialized Bicycle Components
> 
> Specialized is bucking the trend towards matte black. I happen to like the 2016 colors I posted.


I like both of the polished frame options, but not a fan of the alternate color schemes.... but then again, I like Matte black, too.


----------



## TricrossRich

So its not a 2016 Allez, but it is a D'Alusio Smart Weld Allezz none the less. Limited Edition, 2013 Gold Anodized Allez Race.

Featured Ride: Anthony?s Specialized Allez Race | Crank Addicts


----------



## Rashadabd

Very cool. This is my first time seeing that paint scheme. I dig it and nice photos as usual. I just picked up a Caad10 that arrived yesterday. I am having a good time picking out components and parts to add to the mix. Looking forward to getting it out on the road. 

How often do you guys ride your alloy bikes vs your carbon bikes? I am trying to determine how soon I need to start planning to add a Supersix Evo Hi Mod to the stable. I would like to try to make it until at least late Spring or Summer if I can, but I want the freedom to spend long 60+ mile days in the saddle again. I made up my mind this morning that the new Supersix Evo Hi Mod is what I will be adding once I do though. At what point do you start to feel like, man I wish I was on my carbon bike (50 miles+? or not at all?)?


----------



## TricrossRich

Rashadabd said:


> Very cool. This is my first time seeing that paint scheme. I dig it and nice photos as usual.


Yea... its super rare. As I said in the article, only 100 produced, 60 sold in the US, to Specialized dealer employees only. The owner, Anthony, also has a Venge and the first few times I road with him, he was on the Venge and when I first heard about his race bike, I was like, "hmmm, gold? yuck!" But in person, it is really cool. The anodized finish and the difference between the satin and glossy elements looks really cool. I think a red version would be totally bad a$$.



Rashadabd said:


> I just picked up a Caad10 that arrived yesterday. I am having a good time picking out components and parts to add to the mix. Looking forward to getting it out on the road.
> 
> How often do you guys ride your alloy bikes vs your carbon bikes? I am trying to determine how soon I need to start planning to add a Supersix Evo Hi Mod to the stable. I would like to try to make it until at least late Spring or Summer if I can, but I want the freedom to spend long 60+ mile days in the saddle again. I made up my mind this morning that the new Supersix Evo Hi Mod is what I will be adding once I do though. At what point do you start to feel like, man I wish I was on my carbon bike (50 miles+? or not at all?)?


Congrats on the Caad10. Nice choice. To be honest, at this point, I have no problems with riding my Allez for any length of time, compared to my Venge. Initially, I thought the Allez was very harsh, but I did some different things set up wise that have helped. First, I was initially running 50mm deep wheels on the Venge, with 60's on the Allez. I swapped those, so now I have the 60's on the Venge and 50's on the Allez. The 60's are definitely a little bit stiffer. Second, I also started running a 24 on the front of both bikes, with a 26 on the back of both bikes... playing with the tire pressures, I've got the ride pretty dialed on both bikes. I run 100psi front and 95 psi back. I weigh 160 pounds. Third, I also swapped some component on the Allez to make the fit match the Venge exactly, specifically the bars. I was running S-Works Aerofly bars on the Venge, and Fizik Cyrano R1 Chameleon bars on the Allez. The Fizik bars had a slightly longer reach and more drop. I have S-Works Aerofly on both bikes now and it feels much more comfortable. Within the last month, I actually dropped the bars on the Allez down (cut steerer). Previously, I was as low as I could go with the giant 20mm cone spacer/bearing cover. Now I have just a 10mm carbon bearing cover. I've been riding it quite a bit and it feels good, I'll probably do the same to the Venge before the season starts up in the Spring. The Venge will come down about 15mm to match the Allez.


----------



## Rashadabd

Thanks man. I will keep those things in mind as I set this puppy up. I am excited about it (I love the paint scheme- there are pictures of it in the Cannondale forum) and getting it for the price I did frees up a bunch of the budget for components and wheels. I definitely plan to head in the direction of 25mm+ wide carbon clinchers with 25mm tires for the wheels. Right now, I am down to Zipp or Ritchey carbon cockpit (Superlogic C260 Stem and WCS Streem II handlebars vs. Zipp's carbon bars and stem), Specialized Pave', Ritchey, Enve, or Zipp seatpost, and a Specialized Power or Toupe saddle, and Specialized Turbo tires (I love me some Specialized saddles and tires). Final selection will really just turn on what I can find the best deal on since most of these are items are pretty similar across brands. Drivetrain will be Shimano Ultegra Di2, which I tested for the first time last night.

Long-term, I plan to add a Supersix Evo Hi-Mod and call it a day. What you get for the price of that frameset is ridiculous if you ask me. Bike of the Year for Velo Magazine and possibly the lightest bike on the market and you can get a frame for cheaper than a number of companies' mid grade carbon frames. That's just crazy. I keep hearing rumors that Cannondale may release an aero road frame soon since they brought Damon Renard over from Cervelo, but short of that happening, this is my plan. Hoping to have both bikes in house, built up, and where I want them by Summer. First up, Caad10! Thank you again for the info.


----------



## TricrossRich

Rashadabd said:


> Thanks man. I will keep those things in mind as I set this puppy up. I am excited about it (I love the paint scheme- there are pictures of it in the Cannondale forum) and getting it for the price I did frees up a bunch of the budget for components and wheels. I definitely plan to head in the direction of 25mm+ wide carbon clinchers with 25mm tires for the wheels. Right now, I am down to Zipp or Ritchey carbon cockpit (Superlogic C260 Stem and WCS Streem II handlebars vs. Zipp's carbon bars and stem), Specialized Pave', Ritchey, Enve, or Zipp seatpost, and a Specialized Power or Toupe saddle, and Specialized Turbo tires (I love me some Specialized saddles and tires). Final selection will really just turn on what I can find the best deal on since most of these are items are pretty similar across brands. Drivetrain will be Shimano Ultegra Di2, which I tested for the first time last night.
> 
> Long-term, I plan to add a Supersix Evo Hi-Mod and call it a day. What you get for the price of that frameset is ridiculous if you ask me. Bike of the Year for Velo Magazine and possibly the lightest bike on the market and you can get a frame for cheaper than a number of companies' mid grade carbon frames. That's just crazy. I keep hearing rumors that Cannondale may release an aero road frame soon since they brought Damon Renard over from Cervelo, but short of that happening, this is my plan. Hoping to have both bikes in house, built up, and where I want them by Summer. First up, Caad10! Thank you again for the info.


Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## dc503

Rashadabd said:


> How often do you guys ride your alloy bikes vs your carbon bikes?


I rode my Allez almost exclusively this year and didn't miss riding a Tarmac that much, this is for everything from training/racing to just fun rides of 5-6 hours+. I don't want to sound like too much of a cheapo, but I can't convince myself that I need a new Tarmac or Venge ViAS with how competent these things are now.


----------



## aqualelaki

Rashadabd said:


> How often do you guys ride your alloy bikes vs your carbon bikes? I am trying to determine how soon I need to start planning to add a Supersix Evo Hi Mod to the stable. I would like to try to make it until at least late Spring or Summer if I can, but I want the freedom to spend long 60+ mile days in the saddle again. I made up my mind this morning that the new Supersix Evo Hi Mod is what I will be adding once I do though. At what point do you start to feel like, man I wish I was on my carbon bike (50 miles+? or not at all?)?


I used to have CAAD10 and another carbon bike: Orbea Orca. I rode my CAAD10 three days a week (Tue - Thu) to work for 34 miles round trip. It was pretty much my commute/rain bike. I only ride my Orbea for group weekend ride and racing during the season. I didn't mind at all riding the alloy bikes and I don't think you will find unpleasant riding in a long distance. I don't get it when people said they get beat up by alloy bike. I've done double century twice on CAAD10. But I'm pretty much in Specialized camp right now (S-WORKS Tarmac and Roubaix disc). Roubaix is my replacement for commute / rain bike and I'm patiently waiting for Allez Sprint X2. Enjoy your CAAD 10 and good luck on your next Supersix Evo Hi Mod. That's a truly nice bike as well.


----------



## Rashadabd

aqualelaki said:


> I used to have CAAD10 and another carbon bike: Orbea Orca. I rode my CAAD10 three days a week (Tue - Thu) to work for 34 miles round trip. It was pretty much my commute/rain bike. I only ride my Orbea for group weekend ride and racing during the season. I didn't mind at all riding the alloy bikes and I don't think you will find unpleasant riding in a long distance. I don't get it when people said they get beat up by alloy bike. I've done double century twice on CAAD10. But I'm pretty much in Specialized camp right now (S-WORKS Tarmac and Roubaix disc). Roubaix is my replacement for commute / rain bike and I'm patiently waiting for Allez Sprint X2. Enjoy your CAAD 10 and good luck on your next Supersix Evo Hi Mod. That's a truly nice bike as well.


Thank you Sir. Nothing wrong with going to Specialized either. Very nice bikes. I am looking forward to the build. I plan on ordering my cockpit, seatpost and saddle in a few days, the groupset will follow that and then probably wheels last. Hoping to add the new SS Hi-Mod by Summer.


----------



## tyrich88

Anyone see this floating around?
Another Allez Sprint 2X out and about
Hopefully they are coming soon! 
View attachment 311414


----------



## Rashadabd

tyrich88 said:


> Anyone see this floating around?
> Another Allez Sprint 2X out and about
> Hopefully they are coming soon!
> View attachment 311414


Attachment doesn't work.


----------



## TricrossRich

tyrich88 said:


> Anyone see this floating around?
> Another Allez Sprint 2X out and about
> Hopefully they are coming soon!
> View attachment 311414





Rashadabd said:


> Attachment doesn't work.


UGH! what a let down... playing with my emotions.


----------



## Rashadabd

TricrossRich said:


> UGH! what a let down... playing with my emotions.


Lol, I was excited as well.


----------



## Bad Ronald

Maybe this? https://www.instagram.com/p/_5uFe8Fz_m/


----------



## Rashadabd

Bad Ronald said:


> Maybe this? https://www.instagram.com/p/_5uFe8Fz_m/


Nice! I would prefer less stripes, but I think the bike looks good in one solid color. I wonder when they are going to let the public know more about the different builds and prices.


----------



## TricrossRich

Bad Ronald said:


> Maybe this? https://www.instagram.com/p/_5uFe8Fz_m/


Ahhhh... bad Ronald, teasing us with another build. That's not fair. 

Bike looks great. I'm sure that Chuck is going to love it.


----------



## tyrich88

Bad Ronald said:


> Maybe this? https://www.instagram.com/p/_5uFe8Fz_m/


Thats the one I posted. Sorry the link didn't work guys.


----------



## Kaiserman1967

*Help me find the Cable Guide*



TricrossRich said:


> hey guys, I got some info about the smart Allez frames... apparently there's been some issues with the bottom bracket cable guides that have been shipped with bikes.
> 
> 
> This is how they should look...
> 
> 
> 
> the part on the bike is the proper one.. the one being held is the part that's been shipped with some of the bikes and it was the part that was in the part catalog as the replacement, which is wrong.
> 
> Here's a pic of my bike... it has the correct part, but is missing the extension that gets the cable over the bigger welds on the DSW frames, so the FD cable is rubbing directly on the frame, which is causing some damage and also effecting front shifting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My LBS has ordered the correct part and it'll be getting fixed once it comes in.


 I can't find the cable guide anywhere in your bottom picture. Can you direct me to the site where you found it????


----------



## TricrossRich

Kaiserman1967 said:


> I can't find the cable guide anywhere in your bottom picture. Can you direct me to the site where you found it????


There's not a site to order it from. Its a Specialized part that your dealer has to order.


----------



## Kaiserman1967

TricrossRich said:


> There's not a site to order it from. Its a Specialized part that your dealer has to order.


I did not buy my bike new. It's a Specialized Allez Triple 2009. I haven't been able to find this part at my local store (Cannondale dealer) and hoped you had a better idea how to get it.


----------



## TricrossRich

Kaiserman1967 said:


> I did not buy my bike new. It's a Specialized Allez Triple 2009. I haven't been able to find this part at my local store (Cannondale dealer) and hoped you had a better idea how to get it.


you'll have to find your local Specialized dealer.... and even if you haven't purchased your bike from them, they should be able to help you. If they're a Specialized dealer, they can get parts and service the bike. 

As for the part, you won't need the part in question. The part in question is for the D'allusio Smart Weld Allez frames and these weren't available in 2009.


----------

